# In Extremo: Free Download anlässlich Veröffentlichung des neuen Studioalbums "Sterneneisen" ab Dienstag, 18.1.



## Stanglnator (17. Januar 2011)

Kleiner Tipp an alle Fans von In Extremo:

Am 25.2. erscheint mit „Sterneneisen“ das lang erwartete neue Album von In Extremo. Aus diesem Anlass und als nachträgliches Dankeschön an ihre treuen Fans für den Erfolg des Vorgängeralbums „Sängerkrieg“ (2008) bietet die Band ab dem 18.1. auf ihrer Homepage www.inextremo.de den kostenlosen Download ihres Klassikersongs „Spielmann“ an. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Live-Version, die beim letztjährigen „Wahre Jahre“-Jubiläumsfestival zum 15jährigen Bandbestehen mitgeschnitten wurde. Als besonderer Gast ist auf dieser Aufnahme Götz Alsmann zu hören, der es sich nicht nehmen ließ, In Extremo bei diesem speziellen Konzert musikalisch zu gratulieren.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2011)

Uh ... ein Song ... bloß nicht übernehmen. 

Mal ganz im Ernst ... ein Sonst ist sowas von billig.
Hätten die ein ganzes Live-Album rausgehauen, oder "Die Verrückten sind in der Stadt" als Neuaufnahme, hätte ich mich sehr gefreut, aber bei einem einzigen Lied regt sich in mir nicht mal ein Pfurz.


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise sag ich ja immer man soll sich über Geschenke nicht beschweren, aber hier muss ich mich doch tatsächlich Bloodletting anschließen. Das hätten sie sich auch sparen können.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie erinnern mich die Comments hier grad an die Bewertungen zum 12-Tage-Free-App-dingsda von Apple. Da gabs auch nur gemecker obwohls 12x was gratis gab.



Edit:
Was ich viel mühsamer finde, ist dass man sich dafür registrieren bzw. anmelden muss. Ne Danke.


----------

